# Changer touche/Changer clavier sur Ibook G4



## headlessman (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
actuellement, la touche "espace" de mon ibook G4 ne fonctionne plus. 
Je voulais savoir s'il existait un réparateur à Paris/RP qui pourrait changer le clavier du Ibook G4 ? 
J'ai bien vu sur Ebay des ventes de clavier, mais comme je n'ai jamais fait cette manipulation, savez-vous qui pourrait faire ce changement de clavier ?

Autre question : sans parler de réparation, est-ce que quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver des claviers d'Ibook G4 sur paris/RP ?

(et si quelqu'un a un petit PDF qui explique comment changer des touches/claviers, je suis preneur...)

Merci beaucoup.

Je sais que ce message a été posté plusieurs fois sur le site, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de probant et actuel.

Cordialement.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

headlessman a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> actuellement, la touche "espace" de mon ibook G4 ne fonctionne plus.
> Je voulais savoir s'il existait un réparateur à Paris/RP qui pourrait changer le clavier du Ibook G4 ?
> J'ai bien vu sur Ebay des ventes de clavier, mais comme je n'ai jamais fait cette manipulation, savez-vous qui pourrait faire ce changement de clavier ?
> ...


 
bonjour
concernant le remplacement du clavier complet, je ne pense pas que la manip soit hors de portée... fais un tour sur le site www.ifixit.com, choisis ta machine et regarde la procédure de démontage... ça pourra t'aider

bonne journée


----------



## headlessman (24 Septembre 2008)

Merci Arlequin, je n'avais pas vu passer ce site dans mes recherches.
C'est vraiment bien au niveau de la manip. L'idéal serait maintenant de trouver un clavier sur paris/RP. Si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2008)

headlessman a dit:


> Merci Arlequin, je n'avais pas vu passer ce site dans mes recherches.
> C'est vraiment bien au niveau de la manip. L'idéal serait maintenant de trouver un clavier sur paris/RP. Si quelqu'un a une idée...
> 
> Merci beaucoup


 
pas trop ma région, sorry :rose:


----------

